# Performance parts



## goose21 (Feb 28, 2005)

i am looking for the shotgun speedloaders that i see all the pros using in competition. can anyone give me any links to them. also im looking for a high quality magazine extension tube. one wear the spring will actually kick out all of the shells. the magazine extension i preferably want to be a 10 round one.
thanks


----------



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

Try this site

http://shootersconnection.com/store/index.php?cPath=123


----------

